# Loft pigeons vs. pet pigeons



## PigeonFosterMom (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi all,

After spending a few weeks on this board, it seems as if there are (to put it very generally) two types of pigeon-people on the list: those who keep their birds in lofts and those who keep them around the house as pets. If you're a "loft person," why do you keep your birds in a loft, and do you consider your loft birds your pets? It seems to me that people think that keeping pigeons in lofts for racing/breeding purposes is kind of eccentric, but acceptable because it's a "hobby" and has a long history. On the other hand, when you tell people you have a pet pigeon who lives in your house, they look at you like you have three heads. Why don't more people have "pet" pigeons (in the house sense







)?

Gretchen


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

The traditional pigeon hobby centers around loft breeding many pigeons, never getting to really know a pigeon like a pet. These people still have fun and enjoy their many birds.
Pet pigeons are very personal, living in the home or close by, these birds are special friends and usually are bonded to their owners. 
I have both types.
I enjoy both types.
But if I had to choose between them, I would take my pet pigeons (I have two).
Regards,
Carl


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

You are right on, I am kind of in between I keep my pigeons in a loft because of a couple of reasons.

1) I have too many to keep inside the house, it would be like an aviary in there if I kept them all inside, let alone cleaning the carpet would be a nightmare.

2) My wife wont let me keep any inside, I have tried to keep my set of Short Faced English Tumblers inside but when I run it by my wife she stands her ground. Maybe someday I will be able to keep them inside. They are beautiful birds. (not your everyday pigeon)

" It seems to me that people think that keeping pigeons in lofts for racing/breeding purposes is kind of eccentric, but acceptable because it's a "hobby" and has a long history. "

Thats kinda how it goes, all of my friends think I'm crazy "eccentric" for having pigeons at all, I'm 30 years old and none of my relatives or ancestors ever had pigeons so my friends are always asking me "why do you keep them pigeons in your yard?" "Your nuts Brian" But thats exactly how they have always looked at me - a little on the "crazy - eccentric" side. Nothing new here...









I keep my pigeons in a loft but I also feel that they are my pets not livestock at all, they all have names, and thier own personalities. I let them out to fly freely on a regular basis and I do feel hurt when I lose one, but thats nature at its rawest form. I give them protection by having a loft for them and a flypen in case they dont want to go out. But when they are out flying freely, they are on thier own to avoid Hawks or other predators. They are fun to watch too, the pigeons I have are mostly Birmingham Rollers and they love to perform, as I love to watch them perform, I cant see locking them up all of the time - they dont have the room in the flypen to flip around and roll and what-not, although sometimes they do anyway and find the ground really very close. let alone I would feel bad for locking them up, they were born to fly free, and who am I to stop them from doing that.

Now it depends on who you talk to about lofts, I have talked to some die hard roller fanciers that do look at them as livestock, and thiers are hands down the best rollers in the world. These people are very into the performance of their birds and if they dont perform well they cull (kill) them out of the stock. They do this to produce only the best rollers they can - Linebreeding, and selective breeding. If one doesnt roll to their satisfaction they are gone. I personally dont like these people and I wouldnt even buy any of their birds because of the simple fact that I dont want to contribute to these types of peoples attitudes.

Although I did get a bunch of "Pensom" Birmingham rollers from a guy that wasnt quite this bad, instead of killing them he culled them out of his loft by finding a good home for them - and that was me. He actually helped to get me started with pigeons. Thats partly the reason I feel this way is because this guy made a bit of an impression on me regarding his style of culling. (this was when I first got started in pigeons)
Now if I run out of room or want to try to get some different color in my birds I will also find a home for them. Its kinda tough sometimes to find someone but it is well worth saving the life of a pigeon and also finding new people to get started in the pigeon fancy.

as of right now I have 27 birds and I am actually giving away seven of them next month.

another thing I like to do is to cross breed for color and shape, I have successfully crossed a Birmingham Roller and a Medium Faced English Tumbler and all of the offspring are wondeful birds, they are super friendly and a very colorful bronze color with medium length beaks - really cool looking, I am gpoing to take some picture coming up here soon, when I do I will post them here.

~Brian


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
As of right now I have around 20 some birds in my loft, with 18 eggs(I'm getting more birds this weekend), I do consider them as my pets, they all have names, and can do what they want...

Later,


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

My two cents worth,

I have a pet pigeon named Raku who has only one eye, and cannot be released. She flys to my shoulder, coos in my ear, and flys around the room. I feel that Raku and I have a relationship, but also feel that if she were a whole, healthy pigeon, she would be better off being in a loft, free flying, interacting with other pigeons.

We must think of their needs.
Joann


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, all!

Gretchen writes, in part, "...when you tell people you have a pet pigeon who lives in your house, they look at you like you have three heads. Why don't more people have 
"pet" pigeons (in the house sense )?"

I suspect that a survey conducted within the appropriate demographic, would reveal that most people would prefer to share their home with AT LEAST one pigeon, but don't know how to go about meeting one!









PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

My pigeon habit started with one cute little orphaned pigeon sharing a bedroom with me. That was 39 pigeons ago. 

Keeping pigeons indoors as pets offers you incomparable insight into their unique and well-defined personalities. Pigeons' dispositions and personalities vary widely, as do those of dogs and cats (and humans).

If you live with pigeons, you will observe their intelligence, curiosity, and persistence. Who could know of the delightful intricacies of pigeon behavior apart from the human who literally lives among them?

I laughed at the man whose wife "won't let him keep pigeons indoors"! How funny! I'm single, but as soon as I meet a man who's willing to share a house (and woman) with some 40-odd pigeons, I'll marry him!









I think birds are magnificent creatures, and I am honored to have a few of them take up residence with me.

Devorah http://www.ccsi.com/~devorah/birds.html 

[This message has been edited by devorah (edited April 24, 2002).]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by PigeonFosterMom:
> *Hi all,
> 
> After spending a few weeks on this board, it seems as if there are (to put it very generally) two types of pigeon-people on the list: those who keep their birds in lofts and those who keep them around the house as pets. If you're a "loft person," why do you keep your birds in a loft, and do you consider your loft birds your pets? It seems to me that people think that keeping pigeons in lofts for racing/breeding purposes is kind of eccentric, but acceptable because it's a "hobby" and has a long history. On the other hand, when you tell people you have a pet pigeon who lives in your house, they look at you like you have three heads. Why don't more people have "pet" pigeons (in the house sense
> ...


Believe it or not I got a surprising note from my pastor today that revealed this same prejudice. I sent him a story about rescuing a downed racing pigeon and he wrote back and said to me that most people consider pigeons rats with wings. Oh well, no accounting for taste, he said. This same man even conducted a private "funeral" for my tragic loss last year. I was shocked. Of all people I thought HE understood my passion and love for my pets.

For what it's worth I think this is cultural. I visited some relatives a month ago and one of my cousins by marriage thought it was nonsense to take pets to a vet. He is from South America, raised on a ranch/farm and he just doesn't understand why Americans spend money on veterinary care. Mind you, he understands and loves his pets but in his culture, when a pet gets sick you just let it die. You can always get another dog so you don't spend money on medical care for them.

I suppose for most people keeping pigeons as pets would be like keeping bats as pets. If you were a scientist doing research people would think that's cool. But if you had bats hanging from your living room ceiling...

d.


----------



## girligirl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Gretchen,

In my loft I have about 100 pigeons with some more on the way. For the most part my pigeons reside in the loft. Every once in a while one will spend a few days inside, but I find that they are most







when they are mingling with their own kind. Even though they stay in the loft, I still consider them to be my babies. The first thing I do when I get up is greet them good morning, accompanied by many other visits durng the day. I do have about 4 very "special" birds, Saddle Angel (6 yr old saddle back w/ a broken wing), Kiwi(my little sweetheart), Toby Michael(I raised him since he was 6 days old and he thinks I am his mamma, He'll be 2 in July), and Andrew(a yearling cock w/ a broken leg that could not be set), they do not race. I guess I have a tendency to adopt the underdog. Even though they are homers many are considered pets. Sometimes the ones you show the most care an affection toward are the better racers.

Meg


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by PigeonFosterMom:
> *
> If you're a "loft person," why do you keep your birds in a loft, and do you consider your loft birds your pets? *


Reasons for a loft: 
1. With almost 200 birds, my husband, kids, cats, dogs, and likely even the snake would object! LOL
2. I don't think cleaning my house with a scraper and a shovel would be acceptable to the health department/child welfare dept. LOL
3. I have a condition called "pigeon lung", which means I can't have/be around pigeons without wearing a mask/goggles, unless I don't want to breathe! 

And yes, we consider our birds our pets, even though we do race some of them, as well as use some for wedding releases and such.

Quite a few of them have names....many of them will land on our shoulders/arms for treats. We can even identify many of them when they are flying with the flock!

As for thinking that people with pigeons in the house are crazy....well, I don't think that ... but I do wonder about the ones who keep 3-4 VERY NOISY parrots! One, maybe two, I can understand, but several? A friend of mine's mother has that....you can't carry on a conversation in their house...


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Wanted.. looking for good woman with style, cooking abilities and has a loft of pigeons.
Please send picture (of loft).
Carl


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL...good one bidbird...


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Here's an example of how good natured and smart these birds are:

This morning I went out to the loft to feed my pigeons and hang out with them for a while, I have been paying alot of attention to this one young pigeon, named Drumstick. they were all on the ground in the flypen picking the food off the ground. I called Drumstick by name and held out some food in my hand - He looked up at me, bobbed his head towards me, then flew up to the nearest shelf and started to eat the food right out of my hand. What really got me going was the fact that I called him by name and he came to me. It was amazing. We are definetly bonding.

Just thought I would share.
~Brian


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Very cool place Devorah you are doing a great thing there, I wish I had the room to do the same.

Maybe someday. I have some work to do to get my wife more into pigeons.










~Brian


----------



## Badragoon (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine are all inside because 
1)They get lice, mites, and other pests
2)Possoms, mice, crows, skunks, cats, etc.
3)They also fight when they're all together in one loft.
I see people with hundreds in one small (for the amount anyhow) loft. They have nasty feathers and they aren't usualy healthy. I don't even like to buy from people with lofts sometimes. I think it's just down right cruel. If you can't treat like another human, then you just shouldn't get them.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Hey Badragoon how many do you keep in your house?
I have too many to keep in my house.
Although I would love to live amongst a flock of pigeons, that would be fun.

~Brian -


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Brian wrote, "Although I would love to live amongst a flock of pigeons, that would be fun."

Yeah--if you're the Alpha Male!









Whose da man?!









In our house that was settled long ago! Everybody clear on that?

Bernie thanks you all for your attention. 

B/rb


----------



## Badragoon (Apr 22, 2002)

The cool thing is I am the Alpha male. Who do they all follow,me. I now have 20 some.They use the litter box. The bad thing is that now my females aren't mating with the males (except one). They follow me around cooing and they think I'm a mate. Weird. I have 5 chickens that live with them and they think that they are pidgeons. I have cats though.







They're afraid of the birds, but I don't trust them. I can't get rid of them (the cats).They now have to stay in my room. They're never messy, but they took over my cabinets. They all have nice clean beds and nests (I have to wash them once or twice a week). They do have parrot cages (really big cages). They not usualy in my way, but they love to come out and sleep in their beds (They have nests inside their cage). I treat them like friends. I still don't like the idea of the outside lofts.


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Carl writes: _Wanted.. looking for good woman with style, cooking abilities and has a loft of pigeons.
Please send picture (of loft)._






















Ha ha! That's too funny. *Hey, Administrators*: How 'bout a Pigeon Personals sections for all the unmated birds and humans on the Board? There are probably lots of us looking for someone to bring nesting materials ...

Brian, thanks for the kind words, and I wish you well in getting your wife more into pigeons. There are some delightful videos, such as Oldest Feathered Friend, that might soften even the hardest of hearts! 

When I bought my current house, the main thing I was looking for was an indoor aviary (a room that could be converted into one, that is). My real estate agent pretended to think this was perfectly _normal_ and she was soon trained to walk into a prospective house and attempt to spot the aviary. I found a house in which the master bedroom was combined with a study, making a very large room with its own bathroom and large closet for pigeon supplies -- the perfect aviary, right? I took out the door of the second closet and added more perches. There are more than enough shelves, roosts, and nesting spots for everyone. At sunrise I hear their sweet coos from my bedroom next door, and I love it! I share a small bedroom with two Eurasian collared doves, who make the most glorious sound in nature, in my opinion! When I step into my aviary, I enter another world, where I know all of my birds' names and spouses and habits and personalities. (I'm sure lots of you can identify with the feeling of getting lost in the other world of your aviary, right?) That takes care of the bedrooms, and the six cats own the rest of the house.

How's that for weird?








--devorah
http://www.ccsi.com/~devorah


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

bigbird said:


> Wanted.. looking for good woman with style, cooking abilities and has a loft of pigeons.
> Please send picture (of loft).
> Carl


LOL


*bump*


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

People that have or do raise pigeons. For the sport hooby. Most will have a loft. The loft size would depend on how many birds are kept, and what breed they are. Sure some may be over crowded. And that is a single person problem. Good loft management keeps the birds healthy and in good feather. People who have a house pigeon. They may have started with a injured bird or a bird they thought they just hadto have. Sure they can be as pets. But a loft is to me better. There are many nice lofts. I have a friend that bought thew house next door to him. Just to make into a loft. 3 bedrooms . And then he has 2 more flying lofts also. Mine is not that big. 8 foot by 24 feet . Birds for the most part stay healthy. If I need more space some day I will just make a bigger loft. A house pigeon or 2 is fine for some. But breeding and showing or flying a loft is perhaps the best method of pigeon keeping.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My dogs would not go for four pigeons living inside the house.  
They already think the pigeons get too much attention.  
I built a big bird cage that is on the patio so they are close by.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Interesting thread Gretchen, I never knew people kept pigeons in the house until I came here. As for me,my first loft was a originaly a fort that me and by brother built around an old Cottonwood tree, and then I just kept adding to it like the old Wincester house, I would sit in there on a straw covered floor for Hrs watching the birds. My loft now, sink,skylights,glass windows,vents,grain storage,and everthing painted a white enamal. Yea a far cry from that old fort but the truth of the matter is all they need is a clean, dry,draft free envirement with access to sun and enough room to stretch thier wings and then you couple that with fresh water and clean feed and you have happy pigeons. No I would not keep them in the house as there is no need. As for if they are pets to me, I was mulling this over as I was scraping the stock loft and that answer is "no" they are not pets, but I do of coarse have some favorites. I look at them more in terms of teams of athlete's that I manage. As for name's, no I do not name them, I know them by band numbers. I look at the loft as a whole when it come's to everything weather it is performance or health, and the good of the loft (and the breed) allways supercedes individual birds.


----------

